#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  "БУДДИЙСКОЕ ДУХОВНОЕ УЧИЛИЩЕ В Г. ЯРОСЛАВЛЕ" -кто нибудь слышал?

## Dondhup

http://forumreligions.ru/viewtopic.php?id=1783

"Училище также выполняет задачи центра: регулярно проводятся коллективные молитвы и службы. Для тех, кто хочет практиковать серьёзно и ответственно, желательно принятие буддийского Прибежища, которое (как и передачи на основные мантры и практики уровня сутры и крия-йоги) также можно получить в нашем центре. "

Интересно кто в этом "училище" дает Прибежище, лунги на мантры и практики (ванги?) уровня крия -тантры?

"Познать буддизм в совершенстве за два года, конечно, нельзя. Но получить нужные знания и освоить хотя бы некоторые практические умения, необходимые для этого, вполне возможно. И знания эти обязательно будут полезны человеку и сами по себе: для совершенствования его интеллекта, расширения сознания, развития позитивного и творческого восприятия окружающего мира, формирования высоких нравственных качеств, которые не насаждаются снаружи, а сами постепенно прорастают в Вашей душе. "

Про душу в контексте "буддийского училища" то же интересно было бы услышать

Нашел еще материал http://sangye.narod.ru/Boris.html, возглавляет "училище " некто БОРИС ЮРЬЕВИЧ ИВАНОВ. 

"Ярославское буддийское училище линии гелугпа (традиционной линии тибетского буддизма) «Сангъе Чхо Линг» («Место Учения Будды»)
приглашает всех желающих (с 18 лет) получить буддийское образование по специальности "теолог в буддийской традиции" и "буддийский учитель". "

Интересная специальность получается особенно в контексте заявленной традиции гелугпа. Да ж в Дрепунге и Сера не готовят по специальности " буддийский Учитель" или "теолог" да еще за пару лет. Но наверно в Ярославле судя по заявке уровень обучения несравнимо выше.....

Возник вопрос - кто может даровать ванг уровня крия тантры? В гелуг ванг уровня аннутара-йога тантры обычно даруют Учителя очень высокого уровня, обладающие всеми качествами Учителя Ваджраяны, за редким исключением это Тулку или Ринпоче. Даже Рабтен Тулку, известный Учитель из Дрепунг Гоман дацана, говорил вестной 2011 , что он обладает умением визуализировать так, достаточно для того, что бы давать ванг. Теперь я понимаю почему А.Терентьев не хочет издавать весь Нагрим.

----------

Гошка (06.03.2017), Пема Ванчук (23.10.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Думаю, что речь идёт не о вангах крия-тантры, а о лунге на некоторые практики крия, иначе было бы написано «посвящение», а не «передача».

А вообще я думаю, что то, что там в реальности и близко не стоит к тому, что написано на сайте  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (23.10.2011), Дондог (23.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Интересно было бы узнать позицию руководства БТСР по данному вопросу.
А вообще, сам факт появления подобных организаций в европейской части России заставляет задуматься о перспективах системы буддийского образования в европейской части России.
В моем университете действовал факультет теологии, где студентам государственного университета преподавали богословские дисциплины.
Было бы замечательно, если бы на педагогических факультетах были открыты специальности, обеспечивающие получение, например, диплома "религиоведа и преподавателя Основ Буддийской Культуры".

В нынешней системе высшего образования, насколько я могу судить из личного опыта, до обидного мало внимания уделяется буддийской культуре и философии.

----------

Дондог (23.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2011)

----------


## Chikara

Сначала было удивление :EEK!: , потом скепсис :Confused: , потом после прочтения по приведенным выше ссылкам очень обрадовался этому училищу :Kiss: . Желаю этому училищу и его основателям всего самого наилучшего, становления и развития!

----------

Еше Нинбо (24.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Сначала было удивление, потом скепсис, потом после прочтения по приведенным выше ссылкам очень обрадовался этому училищу. Желаю этому училищу и его основателям всего самого наилучшего, становления и развития!


К сожалению, не могу разделить Вашей радости, т.к. успел бегло ознакомиться с учебными материалами данного заведения.
Полагаю, что директор, он же- автор сиих "учебных пособий", мало знаком с Буддадхармой. Б.Ю. Иванов не скрывает своего неприязненного отношения к Ваджраяне и не стесняется высказывать экуменические идеи.
В учебных пособиях вышеупомянутого училища упоминается, что "Будда не отрицал существования бога", хотя, насколько мне известно, в суттах Палийского Канона говорится о неведении, как причине появления креационистских идей, а в "Сутте о знании трех вед" Татхагата критикует воззрения брахманов, учащих о соеденинении с Брахмой и называет учения брахманов "пустой болтовней".
Я уже не говорю о том, что существование бога-творца опровергалось Арья Нагарджуной, Арья Шантидэвой, а Чжэ Ринпоче в пятом томе Ламрим Ченмо указал, что догматические домыслы иноверцев, в том числе и бог-творец (Ишвара), первичная субстанция (пракрити) не существуют даже на относительном уровне.

Очевидно, г-н Иванов считает себя более сведущим в Дхарме, чем Нагарджуна, Шантидэва и Чжэ Ринпоче, раз позволяет себе такие высказывания.

----------

AndyZ (24.10.2011), Dondhup (23.10.2011), Pema Sonam (23.10.2011), Джигме (24.10.2011), Фил (23.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Неужели сам Б.Ю. Иванов писал учебные пособия? Да ж не каждый геше-лхарамба такое делает. После 20 лет монастырский обучения включая длительный ретрит.

----------

Пема Ванчук (23.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2011)

----------


## Chikara

> К сожалению, не могу разделить Вашей радости, т.к. успел бегло ознакомиться с учебными материалами данного заведения.
> Полагаю, что директор, он же- автор сиих "учебных пособий", мало знаком с Буддадхармой. Б.Ю. Иванов не скрывает своего неприязненного отношения к Ваджраяне и не стесняется высказывать экуменические идеи.
> В учебных пособиях вышеупомянутого училища упоминается, что "Будда не отрицал существования бога", хотя, насколько мне известно, в суттах Палийского Канона говорится о неведении, как причине появления креационистских идей, а в "Сутте о знании трех вед" Татхагата критикует воззрения брахманов, учащих о соеденинении с Брахмой и называет учения брахманов "пустой болтовней".
> Я уже не говорю о том, что существование бога-творца опровергалось Арья Нагарджуной, Арья Шантидэвой, а Чжэ Ринпоче в пятом томе Ламрим Ченмо указал, что догматические домыслы иноверцев, в том числе и бог-творец (Ишвара), первичная субстанция (пракрити) не существуют даже на относительном уровне.
> 
> Очевидно, г-н Иванов считает себя более сведущим в Дхарме, чем Нагарджуна, Шантидэва и Чжэ Ринпоче, раз позволяет себе такие высказывания.


Глеб, Вы мне напоминаете игрока команды, которая в решающем матче выиграла олимпийское золото, но который недоволен последней разыгранной комбинацией не по его плану. Ваша критика заслуживает интереса и возможно она верна, но она в силу излишней логичности и догматичности (исключение второго) заставила Вас в конечном итоге отвергнуть все то доброе начинание, которое делает Иванов. Это естественный результат вашего мышления.

----------

Еше Нинбо (24.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Некоторые учебные пособия помечены авторством  Иванова, а некоторые- принадлежат перу некоего Л. В. Дубакова, также среди авторов числится некий Сирил Мэйр Скотт (автор учебника МУЗЫКА).
Хотя разбором ошибок г-на Иванова можно заниматься долго и эта затея отнюдь не стоит потраченного на нее времени, позволю себе привести цитату из "Сравнительного богословия", автором которого является все тот же Иванов:



> В христианстве существует выражение «христиане до Христа»; к таковым причисляют, например, великих греческих философов – учителей нравственности. Но если строгую, этически чистую и ясную философию Платона мы можем назвать, по сути, по её внутренней природе,  х р и с т и а н с к о й  (а не будь она такой, средневековые католические схоласты не давали бы себе ни малейшего труда изучать её), то отчего же не назвать, к примеру, учение Будды Шакьямуни, не менее чистое и ясное в нравственном смысле, по его внутренней сути также х р и с т и а н с к и м? Потому оно не называется таким, что в ранние века церкви, когда душа человеческая была более свежей и юной, менее обращала внимания на формальности и разграничительные знаки, учение Будды было западному миру неизвестно; а в новое время человек, под властью естественных и математических наук, привык мыслить слишком прямолинейно и слишком формально. Но ведь характерно, что «Житие царевича Иоасафа Индийского», пришедшее в Европу через Иоанна Дамаскина и повествующее о Будде Шакьямуни, называет того  х р и с т и а н с к и м  святым, если не формально, то по его духу. Хотя составитель этого жития и стремится внушить читателю мысль, что индийский святой и слышал где-то слово Христово, всё же сам он, составитель, едва ли тешил себя иллюзиями о христианской проповеди в Индии (и особенно до рождества Христова). Но почему бы царевич Иоасаф и не мог услышать слова Христова, если не от проповедника, то  в   с в о ё м   с е р д ц е?


Б. Ю. Иванов, "Сравнительно догматическое богословие", стр. 111.

----------

Джигме (24.10.2011), Дондог (23.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Глеб, Вы мне напоминаете игрока команды, которая в решающем матче выиграла олимпийское золото, но который недоволен последней разыгранной комбинацией не по его плану. Ваша критика заслуживает интереса и возможно она верна, но она в силу излишней логичности и догматичности (исключение второго) заставила Вас в конечном итоге отвергнуть все то доброе начинание, которое делает Иванов. Это естественный результат вашего мышления.


Если г.Иванов утвержадает что ""Будда не отрицал существования бога" то это в корне противоречит Дхарме. Если имеет место негативное отношение к Ваджраяне то говорить о том что это буддийский центр школы гелуг было бы в корне неверным.

----------

Дондог (23.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если г.Иванов утвержадает что ""Будда не отрицал существования бога" то это в корне противоречит Дхарме. Если имеет место негативное отношение к Ваджраяне то говорить о том что это буддийский центр школы гелуг было бы в корне неверным.


Будда отрицал существование Творца. Если под Богом понимать что-то другое, то возможно, Будда и не отрицал его существования.

Как я слышал, и лама, у которого проходил дистанционное обучение г-н Иванов, весьма экуменически настроен, прежде всего потому что живёт во Франции, являющейся сильно католической страной, и потому что по приезде туда у ламы возник конфликт с местной церковью, который он таким образом пытается улаживать.

Если же имеет место негативное отношение к Ваджраяне, то это во-первых, абсурдно, а во-вторых, весьма печально.

----------

Артем Тараненко (23.10.2011), Дондог (23.10.2011), Еше Нинбо (24.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Глеб, Вы мне напоминаете игрока команды, которая в решающем матче выиграла олимпийское золото, но который недоволен последней разыгранной комбинацией не по его плану. Ваша критика заслуживает интереса и возможно она верна, но она в силу излишней логичности и догматичности (исключение второго) заставила Вас в конечном итоге отвергнуть все то доброе начинание, которое делает Иванов. Это естественный результат вашего мышления.


Уважаемый Chikara! А в чем конкретно Вы видите доброе начинание со стороны г-на Иванова?
В том, что он под видом Дхармы преподает (если преподавание ведется на основе учебных материалов размещенных на сайте) нечто экуменически- несуразное?

А если кто-либо провозгласит себя наследником Догэна или учеником Кодо Саваки и, под маркой обучения дзэн, будет бить учеников палкой, и выдавать измышления собственного производства за чистое Учение Дзэн, то Вы также признаете деятельность этого "гуру" добрым начинанием?

----------

Pema Sonam (23.10.2011), Дондог (23.10.2011), Кузьмич (23.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2011)

----------


## Chikara

> Если г.Иванов утвержадает что ""Будда не отрицал существования бога" то это в корне противоречит Дхарме. Если имеет место негативное отношение к Ваджраяне то говорить о том что это буддийский центр школы гелуг было бы в корне неверным.


Так исправьте это действием, если Ваша школа это допускает, берите творческий отпуск на своем производстве и езжайте в Ярославль там преподавать истину гелуг на 2-3 месяца. Наверняка там хорошо примут хорошего специалиста в своем вопросе.

----------

Дондог (23.10.2011), Еше Нинбо (24.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2011)

----------


## Chikara

> Уважаемый Chikara! А в чем конкретно Вы видите доброе начинание со стороны г-на Иванова?
> В том, что он под видом Дхармы преподает (если преподавание ведется на основе учебных материалов размещенных на сайте) нечто экуменически- несуразное?
> 
> А если кто-либо провозгласит себя наследником Догэна или учеником Кодо Саваки и, под маркой обучения дзэн, будет бить учеников палкой, и выдавать измышления собственного производства за чистое Учение Дзэн, то Вы также признаете деятельность этого "гуру" добрым начинанием?


Все это Ваше видение и не более того. А вторая часть про наследника Догэна или Кодо Саваки - абстракция.

----------

Еше Нинбо (24.10.2011)

----------


## Chikara

Меня интересует другое. Сколько там на сегодня учащихся, сколько преподавателей и кто они, какова плата за обучение, сколько учебных аудиторий (мат.база), расписание занятий? Я сделаю собственные выводы только после узнавания данной информации.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> заставила Вас в конечном итоге отвергнуть все то доброе начинание, которое делает Иванов


А, пардон, чего там доброго-то? Вы хотя бы в библиотеку их гляньте (моя, кстати, побогаче будет даже без электронок). Декларируемого Учителя ЕСДЛ 1 книга, при всей негативности отношения к Ваджраяне затесалась "Дзогчен" ЧННР, зато ажно 4 книги Оле Нидала и чдесным образом относящаяся к буддизму Парнов, Еремей. Боги лотоса и "Алмазный огранщик"  :Smilie: 

Ну платный кружок любителей буддологии, но ведь Прибежище дают при полном отсутствии на то полномочий. ККАП ОН нервно курит в коридоре.

----------

Dondhup (23.10.2011), Джигме (24.10.2011), Дондог (27.10.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (23.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Меня интересует другое. Сколько там на сегодня учащихся, сколько преподавателей и кто они, какова плата за обучение, сколько учебных аудиторий (мат.база), расписание занятий? Я сделаю собственные выводы только после узнавания данной информации.


"Рекомендуемый размер подношения (пожертвования) - сто рублей за астрономический час."

Расписание тоже веселое.

Не дорого, скажу Вам  :Smilie:  3 часа в неделю по воскресеньям + йога на шаббат  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Будда отрицал существование Творца. Если под Богом понимать что-то другое, то возможно, Будда и не отрицал его существования.
> 
> Как я слышал, и лама, у которого проходил дистанционное обучение г-н Иванов, весьма экуменически настроен, прежде всего потому что живёт во Франции, являющейся сильно католической страной, и потому что по приезде туда у ламы возник конфликт с местной церковью, который он таким образом пытается улаживать.
> 
> Если же имеет место негативное отношение к Ваджраяне, то это во-первых, абсурдно, а во-вторых, весьма печально.


Дорогой друг, как ты думаешь кого понимает под термином бог 99 процентов населения России?

----------

Дондог (27.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Меня интересует другое. Сколько там на сегодня учащихся, сколько преподавателей и кто они, какова плата за обучение, сколько учебных аудиторий (мат.база), расписание занятий? Я сделаю собственные выводы только после узнавания данной информации.


А качество преподавателей Вас не интересует? Ведь в данном "училище" готовят как написано Учителей [Дхармы]. Вы много встречали Учителей после 2 летнего обучения с 18 лет? Да ж Тулку учатся не по два года.  

Ка я слышал, досточтимого Патрула Ринпоче один человек спросил, что делать с ученикам. На что Учитель ответил, что пока не пройдете традиционного обучения и 3 летний ретрит, никто из вас Учителем не является и учеников набирать не может.

Я вообще не понимаю зачем нужно что то изобретать. Дхарма -центры в том числе линии гелуг существуют в России уже давно, Учителя постоянно живут или приезжают регулярно,  формат формальных практик и занятия по Дхарме известен. Конечно в провинции труднее неж ли в Москве или Спб или в республиках трад. распространения Дхарым, но это вопрос решаемый. Обратиться к Учителям и товарищам и все объяснят.
Только не нужно готовить "учителей Дхармы" из 18 летних юнцов за 2 года и заниматься самодеятельностью. Я обратил внимание что досточтимый Учитель г. Иванова носит титул кхемпо, судя по всем он из кагью . Вопрос - от кого г. Иванов получал передачи в линии гелуг, например комментарий к Ламриму, по которому в "училище" проходят занятия?

----------

Дондог (27.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так исправьте это действием, если Ваша школа это допускает, берите творческий отпуск на своем производстве и езжайте в Ярославль там преподавать истину гелуг на 2-3 месяца.


Извините, но это глупость. Вокруг полно материалов и Учителей, чтобы не заниматься самодеятельностью. Которую потом кому-то еще бегать и исправлять.

P.S.: про Ваджраяну там такая отсебятина...

----------


## Dondhup

> Извините, но это глупость. Вокруг полно материалов и Учителей, чтобы не заниматься самодеятельностью. Которую потом кому-то еще бегать и исправлять.
> 
> P.S.: про Ваджраяну там такая отсебятина...


Конечно, но к сожалению это в столицах и буддийских республиках в основном, в провинции все сложнее. Но доехать до того же Москвы или СПб когда туда приезжают большие Учителя можно. Другое дело что одному в среде скажем так не понимающей и не принимающей Дхарму практиковать сложно, особенно новичку.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Конечно, но к сожалению это в столицах и буддийских республиках в основном, в провинции все сложнее. Но доехать до того же Москвы или СПб когда туда приезжают большие Учителя можно. Другое дело что одному в среде скажем так не понимающей и не принимающей Дхарму практиковать сложно, особенно новичку.


Я про обучение других, а не как быть новичку. Для меня на эту тему очень показателен случай, описываемый Намкаем Норбу Ринпоче про Аю Кхадро. Как он пришел просить Учение, а Аю Кхадро сначала отказалась, что не может ничего передавать. И только получив соответствующие знаки, передала Учения. Да и пример самого Ринпоче показателен, пока с него упорно спрашивать не начали, он не начинал учить. И это многолетние опытные практики, выросшие, так сказать, внутри самой традиции.

----------

Dondhup (23.10.2011), Джигме (24.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> приглашает всех желающих (с 18 лет) получить буддийское образование по специальности "теолог в буддийской традиции" и "буддийский учитель".


О, какое ценное заведение, будет покруче украинских ниндзя.
К тому же, имеет потенциал для развлечения. Например, гляньте на это чудо: "теолог в буддийской традиции"- если перевести на русский, то получится "снежинка в атомном взрыве"

----------

Dondhup (23.10.2011), Джигме (24.10.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (23.10.2011), Фил (23.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011)

----------


## Чиффа

> Меня интересует другое. Сколько там на сегодня учащихся, сколько преподавателей и кто они, какова плата за обучение, сколько учебных аудиторий (мат.база), расписание занятий? Я сделаю собственные выводы только после узнавания данной информации.


В настоящий момент на первом курсе - 6 или 7 человек, на втором - трое. Плата за обучение составляет 100 руб. за академический час. Обучение проводится в полуподвальном помещении, комнатке 3 на 6 метров.  Кто такой Б.Ю. Иванов в миру - не знаю, а вот Л.В. Дубаков по специальности - преподаватель зарубежной литературы в каком-то ярославском вузе.

----------

Chikara (24.10.2011), Tong Po (08.05.2012), Дондог (27.10.2011), Пема Ванчук (23.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Будда отрицал существование Творца. Если под Богом понимать что-то другое, то возможно, Будда и не отрицал его существования.


Причем отрицал как творца и законодателя* ВСЕГО* сущего, управляющего всем по своей *воле* в нарушение закона каммы. А существование Брахм различных миров и мировых систем, которые запросто, в рамках своих сил, могут что-нибудь творить и создавать - Будда не отрицал. Так что боги, которым поклоняются в других религиях, вполне могут и существовать, но верующие люди наделили их в своих священных писаниях, гораздо большими силами и полномочиями, чем они обладают на самом деле, но не со зла, а от любви к своим богам. Да и боги похоже не против  :Smilie:

----------

Homer (24.10.2011), Tong Po (08.05.2012), Дифо (24.10.2011), Карло (24.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Б.Ю. Иванов не скрывает своего неприязненного отношения к Ваджраяне и не стесняется высказывать экуменические идеи


А тут здесь, на "буддийском форуме",  over 9000  :Smilie:  участников не скрывает своего "неприязненного отношения к Ваджраяне и не стесняется высказывать экуменические идеи"... И что же? Да всем пофигу...  :Smilie: 




> желательно принятие буддийского Прибежища, которое (как и передачи на основные мантры и практики уровня сутры и крия-йоги) также можно получить в нашем центре. "


И ведь получат. И ведь будут дальше учить.   :Smilie:  Но ведь всем-то глубоко пофигу...




> Возглавляет центр и училище Борис Юрьевич Иванов
> Борис Юрьевич серьезно интересовался буддизмом уже с 14 лет.





> Во время прохождения обучения в Ярославском педагогическом университете на факультете иностранных языков, он несколько раз был направлен в Германию по программам обмена студентами и в одну из таких поездок договорился о прохождения заочного обучения в буддийском институте линии карма-кагью "КАРМА ТЕНГЪЯЛ ЛИНГ" в городе Штехлин-Менц, который успешно окончил экстерном в 2006 году.
> 
> Там же одной из заочных "сессий" он повстречал своего настоящего учителя кхенпо Кьосанг Ринпоче (имя "Кьосанг" означает "утешение в печали") . Ринпоче читал студентам Института курс лекций.
> 
> Еще во время обучения в Институте "КАРМА ТЕНГЪЯЛ ЛИНГ" Борис Юрьевич начал заниматься вопросами организации курсов по изучению буддизма в нашем городе, всячески поддерживал людей, интересующихся буддийской культурой, собирал по крохам библиотеку буддийских текстов на русском и иностранных языках, занимался переводами немецких учебников по основным классическим буддийским дисциплинам, работал над созданием собственных методических материалов.
> 
> В том же 2006, сразу после окончания Института "КАРМА ТЕНГЪЯЛ ЛИНГ" Борис Юрьевич в первый раз по приглашению секретаря кхенпо Кьосанга Ринпоче приехал в «Дже Цонкапа Линг», буддийский колледж и ритритный центр, во главе которого стоит этот учитель.
> 
> И ему повезло, он удостоился продолжительной личной аудиенции у Ринпоче, идея "буддийской школы" учителю очень понравилась, и он дал благословение на создание буддийского Центра и Училища. С тех пор они регулярно переписываются по всем наиболее важным вопросам, возникающим в ходе деятельности Центра и Училища и вскоре вновь собираются встретиться в Германии.
> ...


Как я понимаю, что общий смысл: Борис Юрьевич примерно так же обучался в Карма Кагью, а потом стал преподавать линию Гелуг, как и мы с Дондупом любили друг друга и исповедовали гомосексуализм аж  с 14 лет.

----------

Дондог (27.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011), Чиффа (24.10.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> как и мы с Дондупом любили друг друга и исповедовали гомосексуализм аж  с 14 лет.


 Что это за странные метафоры?  :EEK!:

----------

Tong Po (08.05.2012), Дондог (27.10.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> 3 часа в неделю по воскресеньям + йога на шаббат


Последнее - плохо. Очень плохо.  :Smilie: 




> Что это за странные метафоры?


"Internet-монахам" просьба вообще не читать  :Smilie:  Ибо могут взникнуть некоторые непреодолимые физиологические процессы. Ну а с Андреем мы сами разберемся  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (27.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Последнее - плохо. Очень плохо.


Апачиму? Вроде в 4 начало, чтоб свет не включать. Накрайняк шабес гоев полон Ярославль  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (27.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Кхм... Там у них письмецо от Ринпоче уполномачивающее, кто что об этом скажет? http://sangye.narod.ru/bumaga.html

----------

Dondhup (24.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011)

----------


## Шенпен

> Кхм... Там у них письмецо от Ринпоче уполномачивающее, кто что об этом скажет? http://sangye.narod.ru/bumaga.html


А кто такой Борис Гречин?
Меня всё это не особо трогает,просто интересно стало.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> А кто такой Борис Гречин?


без понятия

----------


## Dondhup

> Кхм... Там у них письмецо от Ринпоче уполномачивающее, кто что об этом скажет? http://sangye.narod.ru/bumaga.html


Я плохо знаю английский, но в письме разве есть, что организуется буддийская школа, выпускающая буддийских Учителей? говорится об учебном центре и Дхарма-центре. Прошу тех кто хорошо знает английский уточнить.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Я плохо знаю английский, но в письме разве есть что организуется буддийская школа. выпускающая буддийских Учителей? говорится об учебном центре и Дхарма-центре. Прошу тех кто хорошо знает английский уточнить.


Аналогично. Где наши грамотеи? ) Переведите пожалуйста

----------

Chikara (24.10.2011), Dondhup (24.10.2011)

----------


## Шенпен

> Прошу тех кто хорошо знает английский уточнить.


Для блага всех живых существ,и распространения Святого Учения Благородного,буддийский колледж и монастырь Дже Цонкапа Линг объявляет о создании своего филиала в буддийской школе в Ярославле,Россия: Центр и буддийская школа "Сангье Чо Линг"(Лицей).
Я назначаю своего последователя *Олега Гречина* главой, ответственным за всю активность[центра].
Желаю,чтобы своей благородной деятельностью центр принёс пользу многим живым существам.
Глава Дже Цонкапа Линг
Кхенпо Кьосанг Ринпоче
2010.08.10
Поэтому я и спросил кто такой Олег Гречин. Он и Борис Юрьевич Иванов должны быть  одним лицом :Confused:  или как?

----------

Dondhup (24.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А кто такой Борис Гречин?


В рекомендательном письме Борис, а не Олег Гречин.

Борис Гречин и Борис Иванов это одно и то же лицо. Либо Иванов это интернет-псевдоним, либо он на самом деле фамилию сменил, не знаю.




> Дорогой друг, как ты думаешь кого понимает под термином бог 99 процентов населения России?


Ой, за 99% не скажу, но для большинства это седой старичок, который живёт на небе, и если ставить свечки перед иконами и молиться, то он может за это решать всякие жизненные проблемы. А такое понимание и с точки зрения христианства является ересью, вообще-то.

----------

Tong Po (08.05.2012), Дондог (27.10.2011), Тао (25.10.2011), Шенпен (24.10.2011)

----------


## Alex

> Последнее - плохо. Очень плохо.


А по-моему, так как раз наоборот, весьма тантрично. Выход за пределы ограничений и всё такое. Обратите внимание - ганапуджа ведь бывает аккурат в те дни, когда у колесниц бодхисаттв и шраваков соджонг  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Ярославль  - это не далеко. Может кто съездит посмотреть на "училище" и напишет отчёт?

----------

Дондог (27.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.10.2011), Тао (25.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011)

----------


## Чиффа

Я там была на 4 лекциях для перого курса, мне до них 70 км (1,5 часа пути на автобусе). Пока еще не поняла, что за люди (вообще стараюсь не делать скоропалительных выводов, к любому человеку нужно присмотреться, а не судить с перой встречи), но импонирует то, что оба преподавателя очень стараются и искренне вовлечены в процесс. На первое занятие пришло человек 15, в основном эзотерическая молодежь. Сейчас остались те, кто постарше и без эзотерических загибов. Качество учения, согласно Ламрим, обсуждать не буду:какое заслужила, такое и получаю. Пока что читается  два курса: сравнительное религиеведение и введение в буддологию (возникновение учения, биогафия Будды Шакьямуни, основные школы и термины). Пока не решила, буду ли тратить время на это и дальше, но скорее всего буду, потому что мне пока что не разорваться: двое детей, не особо-то и поездишь, а тут всего полдня уходит, никому в семье не напряг. То есть строго говоря, это пока что не Учение (как я, спасибо Дондупу, уже могу сравнить), а просто культпросвет.

----------

Chikara (24.10.2011), Dondhup (24.10.2011), Tong Po (08.05.2012), Джигме (24.10.2011), Дондог (27.10.2011), Дордже (24.10.2011), Еше Нинбо (24.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011), Шавырин (24.10.2011)

----------


## Шенпен

> В рекомендательном письме Борис, а не Олег Гречин.


Спасибо,что исправлили.Вот что получается ,когда постишь в час ночи :Smilie: 
Ночью надо спать.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ярославль  - это не далеко. Может кто съездит посмотреть на "училище" и напишет отчёт?


 :Smilie:  Зачем? Да и администрация оставила за собой право побить религиозных фанатегов, даже если они буддисты  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кхм... Там у них письмецо от Ринпоче уполномачивающее, кто что об этом скажет? http://sangye.narod.ru/bumaga.html


Письмо на открытие филиала линга ни к чему не обязывающее. У любого ламы таких писем пачку получишь подойдя и сказав: "Дорогой лама, я Ваш ученик, хочу организовать группу практикующих в общину, дайте мне подтверждение, что Вы не против". Никаких полномочия на то, чтобы учили Дхарме или чему бы то ни было не указано. Просто, что некто Борис Гречин назначается за старшего.

----------

Dondhup (24.10.2011), Дондог (27.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011)

----------


## Chikara

> В настоящий момент на первом курсе - 6 или 7 человек, на втором - трое. Плата за обучение составляет 100 руб. за академический час. Обучение проводится в полуподвальном помещении, комнатке 3 на 6 метров.  Кто такой Б.Ю. Иванов в миру - не знаю, а вот Л.В. Дубаков по специальности - преподаватель зарубежной литературы в каком-то ярославском вузе.



Обычный кружок любителей восточной философии по выходным с грамотным и увлеченным лектором-педагогом, который нашел своих слушателей, а они нашли его. Наверняка там в качестве слушателей собираются в основном домохозяйки, пенсионеры и странноватые на вид любители эзотерики. Они нашли друг друга и это хорошо. Что здесь плохого? Ведь народ наш в основной своей массе страдает духовным и правовым нигилизмом, суеверен и во всем винит правительство. А лектор Иванов вводит их в основы буддизма и хоть чуточку просвещает. Молодежь и люди среднего возраста озабочены деньгами и карьерой, стремятся заработать больше денег. Считаю, что такие люди большая редкость для средней и западной части россии и их нужно ценить.

----------

Еше Нинбо (24.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.10.2011)

----------


## Chikara

> Аналогично. Где наши грамотеи? ) Переведите пожалуйста


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  смеялся до упаду! Где наши грамотеи! Переведите пожалуйста грамоту! Спасибо. У Вас хорошее чувство юмора!

----------

Дондог (27.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Обычный кружок любителей восточной философии по выходным с грамотным и увлеченным лектором-педагогом, который нашел своих слушателей, а они нашли его. Наверняка там в качестве слушателей собираются в основном домохозяйки, пенсионеры и странноватые на вид любители эзотерики. Они нашли друг друга и это хорошо. Что здесь плохого?


Только то, что:
1. Называются духовным училищем.
2. Дают некий "диплом" по некой "специальности".
3. Придают себе некий статус учебного заведения, коим не являются.

В итоге вводят в заблуждение окружающих. 

Сказали бы, что это кружок для интересующихся буддизмом - проблем бы не было.

----------

Bob (25.10.2011), Dondhup (24.10.2011), Tong Po (08.05.2012), Дондог (27.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Зато дают диплом _буддийского теолога_. Где ещё такое добудешь?  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (25.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

> Зато дают диплом _буддийского теолога_. Где ещё такое добудешь?


В подземном переходе

----------

Артем Тараненко (24.10.2011), Дондог (27.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А лектор Иванов вводит их в основы буддизма и хоть чуточку просвещает. Молодежь и люди среднего возраста озабочены деньгами и карьерой, стремятся заработать больше денег. Считаю, что такие люди большая редкость для средней и западной части россии и их нужно ценить.


Если бы г-н Иванов просто пересказывал слушателям работы Торчинова...
Ознакомьтесь, ради интереса, с содержанием учебных пособий данного училища и тогда найдете там, кроме ссылок на "Розу Мира" и Рерихов вкупе с православными св. отцами, массу лично мне непонятных утверждений г-на Иванова.
Например, откроем "Сравнительное религиоведение" авторства вышеупомянутого г-на Иванова на стр. 60 и прочитаем там следующую фразу:




> "На самом деле, Благословенный Будда никогда не отрицал существования  Всевышнего,  более  того,  Он  признавал  Его  бытие."


И как прикажете относиться к такому "мыслетворчеству" подвизавшегося на проповеднической ниве педагога?

----------

Tong Po (08.05.2012), Джигме (24.10.2011), Дондог (27.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Что здесь плохого?


 Да штука есть одна.. сохранение Учения в чистоте.

----------

Dondhup (24.10.2011), Дондог (27.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В итоге вводят в заблуждение окружающих.


Так напишите жалобу в надзорный орган. Заявление на сайте приравнивается к публичной оферте  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (27.10.2011)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Так напишите жалобу в надзорный орган. Заявление на сайте приравнивается к публичной оферте


Простите, при чем тут оферта? Это ведь, насколько я помню из курса гражданского права, предложение акцептанту заключить сделку. 

Если по теме, то обсуждение данного прецедента заставляет задуматься о целесообразности  организации системы буддийского образования для мирян, ибо далеко не каждый интересующийся житель Ярославля, Магадана или Чернигова может принимать участие в программе обучения того же ФПМТ.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это ведь, насколько я помню из курса гражданского права, предложение акцептанту заключить сделку.


По сути оно и есть. Кроме того, ссылка на письмо также содержит в себе элементы мошенничества

----------

Дондог (27.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Chikara

> Только то, что:
> 1. Называются духовным училищем.
> 2. Дают некий "диплом" по некой "специальности".
> 3. Придают себе некий статус учебного заведения, коим не являются.
> 
> В итоге вводят в заблуждение окружающих. 
> 
> Сказали бы, что это кружок для интересующихся буддизмом - проблем бы не было.



Ну это уже дань нынешней традиции в сфере высшего и средне-специального образования в нашей стране, когда любой амбициозный профессор или доцент стремится открыть свое учебное заведение или филиал :Smilie:  Главное найти свою свободную нишу. Это своего рода бизнес-реализация ученного в сфере образования, беспроигрышное и в тоже время благое дело. Главное со временем получить лицензию и все такое, и процесс пойдет, т.к. ниша очень свободная и неизвестная. Все молчат, т.к. это все в новинку. Думаю, после продолжительной и хлопотной процедуры получения лицензии, они со временем выберутся из полуподвалов в светлые аудитории или выберутся из положения найдя свою возможную орг.-правовую форму. Теологи-буддологи со знанием восточных языков тоже остро нужны стране, в том числе госслужбам. А Вы все спорите по поводу какого-то бога :Smilie: . Неужели практика не дает некоторым реального видения вещей и явлений в этом мире?

----------

Еше Нинбо (25.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Думаю, после продолжительной и хлопотной процедуры получения лицензии, они со временем выберутся из полуподвалов в светлые аудитории или выберутся из положения найдя свою возможную орг.-правовую форму. Теологи-буддологи со знанием восточных языков тоже остро нужны стране, в том числе госслужбам. А Вы все спорите по поводу какого-то бога. Неужели практика не дает некоторым реального видения вещей и явлений в этом мире?


Десятилетиями формировались школы буддологии, например в Улан-удэ и Санкт-Петербурге. И то маститые буддологи не являющиеся буддистами иногда пишут откровенную чушь, например по Ваджраяне.

----------

Джигме (25.10.2011), Еше Нинбо (25.10.2011), Пема Ванчук (25.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну это уже дань нынешней традиции в сфере высшего и средне-специального образования в нашей стране, когда любой амбициозный профессор или доцент стремится открыть свое учебное заведение или филиал Главное найти свою свободную нишу. Это своего рода бизнес-реализация ученного в сфере образования, беспроигрышное и в тоже время благое дело. Главное со временем получить лицензию и все такое, и процесс пойдет, т.к. ниша очень свободная и неизвестная. Все молчат, т.к. это все в новинку. Думаю, после продолжительной и хлопотной процедуры получения лицензии, они со временем выберутся из полуподвалов в светлые аудитории или выберутся из положения найдя свою возможную орг.-правовую форму. Теологи-буддологи со знанием восточных языков тоже остро нужны стране, в том числе госслужбам. А Вы все спорите по поводу какого-то бога. Неужели практика не дает некоторым реального видения вещей и явлений в этом мире?


Даёт. И поэтому я не вижу, что они реально куда-то выберутся из полуподвалов. Масштаб не тот. За 700 руб в неделю от учеников, лицензию нет смысла получать. А вот в очередной раз подпортить имидж буддистов могут.

----------

Дондог (27.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Карло

> Даёт. И поэтому я не вижу, что они реально куда-то выберутся из полуподвалов. Масштаб не тот. За 700 руб в неделю от учеников, лицензию нет смысла получать. А вот в очередной раз подпортить имидж буддистов могут.


если есть цель править имидж буддистов в лучшую сторону, то нужно начинать с форумов. Особенно если учесть ту агрессию, с которой некоторые участники нападают на людей с близкой верой  :Smilie:  - я не имею ввиду кого-либо конкретно.

И тем более, не защищаю это училище, согласен, что людей в заблуждение лучше не вводить (особенно дипломами).

----------

Ersh (26.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011), Чиффа (28.10.2011)

----------


## Chikara

> Десятилетиями формировались школы буддологии, например в Улан-удэ и Санкт-Петербурге. И то маститые буддологи не являющиеся буддистами иногда пишут откровенную чушь, например по Ваджраяне.


Согласен. В УУ и СПб очень много кандидатов наук защитившихся по теме буддизма, в том числе по дзэн. Интересно они кандидаты каких наук? Как никак звание кандидат каких-то наук дает большие преференции в мирской жизни, поднимает статус и т.д. Не нравится мне все это...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Интересно они кандидаты каких наук? Как никак звание кандидат каких-то наук дает большие преференции в мирской жизни, поднимает статус и т.д. Не нравится мне все это...


Это обычно либо история, либо история философии (иногда может быт ьв разделе социология или культурология). собственно буддологии вроде как и нет. Или уже нет. Впрочем как и тибетологии. Конечно можно посмотреть списки ВАК, но что вам это даст?

----------

Chikara (25.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Впрочем, если интересно, вот список специальностей, по которым возможна защита в этом случае:
07.00.00 	Исторические науки	 
07.00.03 	Всеобщая история (соответствующего периода)
07.00.06 	Археология	исторические
07.00.07 	Этнография, энтология и антропология
07.00.09 	Историография, источниковедение и методы исторического исследования	исторические
07.00.15 	История международных отношений и внешней политики	исторические

09.00.00 	Философские науки	 
09.00.01 	Онтология и теория познания
09.00.03 	История философии
09.00.05 	Этика
09.00.07 	Логика
09.00.13 	Религиоведение, филосовская антропология, философия культуры

10.00.00 	Филологические науки	 
10.01.00 	Литературоведение	 
10.01.03 	Литература народов стран зарубежья (с указанием конкретной литературы)
10.01.08 	Теория литературы. Текстология
10.01.09 	Фольклористика

10.02.00 	Языкознание	 
10.02.20 	Сравнительно-историческое, типологическое и сопостовительное языкознание
10.02.22 	Языки народов зарубежных стран Европы, Азии, Африки, аборигенов Америки и Австралии (с указанием конкретного языка или языковой семьи)	

17.00.00 	Искусствоведение

22.00.00 	Социологические науки	 
22.00.04 	Социальная структура, социальные институты и процессы
22.00.06 	Социология культуры, духовной жизни

24.00.00 	Культурология	 
24.00.01 	Теория и история культуры	культурология
24.00.03 	Музееведение, консервация и реставрация историко-культурных объектов	культурология

Только на месте присутствующих на форуме - я не стал бы слишком сильно вдаваться в разного рода сплетни. Да и самим сплетничать не пристало. Ругать можно любого кто хоть что-то делает. А что делают присутствующие здесь, кроме как впустую разговаривают ни о чём? Если не нравятся действия в том городке - так напишите грозные письма в тамошнюю администрацию или руководителю той организации. Только кто будет эти письма потом читать? Или выплескивать гнев здесь - это хорошо, чтобы потом в обычной жизни на улице ни на кого не наброситься?

Карло сказал правильно - надо начинать с себя и с форумов вместо того, чтобы поливать весь окружающий мир.

----------

Dondhup (25.10.2011), Антон Игоревич (02.05.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011), Чиффа (25.10.2011)

----------


## Чиффа

Хочу заметить, что уже на первом занятии Б.Ю. Иванов четко сказал, что их диплом не является дипломом в полном смысле этого слова (то есть это просто красиво названное свидетельство о том, что некий человек прослушал курс лекций)

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (25.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Я еще раз повторюсь, он может 350 раз всех уведомить, что это справка о лекциях, что он культуролог, но он не имеет права писать, что это буддийское духовное училище (вот что мне интересно, это посмотреть на свидетельство о регистрации организации и как оно зафиксировано), осуществляющее подготовку духовных учителей и все остальное, что там написано на сайте. Если хочет получать за это деньги - пусть делает спецкурс по истории буддизма по основному месту работы. В противном случае это какой-то странный буддизм, который начинается с заведомой лжи

----------

Bob (25.10.2011), Dondhup (25.10.2011), Ersh (26.10.2011), Джигме (25.10.2011), Дондог (27.10.2011), Пема Ванчук (25.10.2011), Пема Дролкар (26.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011), Чиффа (28.10.2011)

----------


## Дондог

> Впрочем, если интересно, вот список специальностей, по которым возможна защита в этом случае:
> 09.00.13 	Религиоведение, филосо_ф_ская антропология, философия культуры


Сейчас разделили 09.00.13 и 09.00.14.

----------


## Lanky

Как раз по этому поводу. Нашел вчера в Махапаринирвана Сутте:
          "Потом монахи, может сказать некто: «В таком-то месте есть община учеников, со старейшинами, руководителями. Из уст самой общины я слышал, от нее самой узнал. Такова Дхамма, такова Виная, вот Учение Учителя». И слово, сказанное им, вы не встречайте ни хвалою, ни порицанием. Не восторгаясь и не порицая, хорошо изучив каждое слово и каждый слог, – следует сличить их с Суттами и сверить с правилами Винаи. И если те слова не согласны с Суттами, если не совпадают они с правилами Винаи, вы примите такое решение: «Право, – это не слово Благословенного и ошибочно понято оно той общиной». И тогда монахи, вы отбросьте то слово. Если же, монахи, оно согласно с Суттами, и совпадает с правилами Винаи, вы примите такое решение: «Право, – это слово Благословенного и истинно оно понято той общиной». Таким образом, монахи, придерживайтесь второго великого отношения." 
След-но, если вышеизложенный чел объясняет Дхамму правильно, то и пускай объясняет, хорошее дело делает, себе и людям. Как говорится, саббаданам даммаданам джинати.  :Smilie: 
А ежели он хитрит и по кривде учит либо по выгоде какой, то его, как Важдраянца, за то дхармапалы накажут. 
До него ли нам, когда вся кальпа горит, а мы еще первой джханы не достигли.

----------

Lion Miller (28.10.2011), Tong Po (08.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.10.2011), Чиффа (28.10.2011)

----------


## Чиффа

В общем, поняла. Пригляжу за ними, пройду полный курс этого училища и посмотрю, что будет на выходе. Все равно у себя в Костроме никого из буддистов пока что не нашла.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Хочу заметить, что уже на первом занятии Б.Ю. Иванов четко сказал, что их диплом не является дипломом в полном смысле этого слова (то есть это просто красиво названное свидетельство о том, что некий человек прослушал курс лекций)


Б.Ю. Иванов был глубоко прав, но не постиг ВСЕЙ глубины. Которая заключается в том, что диплом "буддиста теолога" не является дипломом НИ В КАКОМ смысле этого слова. 
"Товарищ участковый, выдайте мне справку, что меня нет"

----------


## Антип Байда

> Я еще раз повторюсь, он может 350 раз всех уведомить, что это справка о лекциях, что он культуролог, но он не имеет права писать, что это буддийское духовное училище


Точно. 
Раз учит на буддийского теолога, то путь назовет свое заведение буддийской семинарией.

----------


## Чиффа

Знаете, хватило меня ненадолго: я с ними поссорилась еще зимой. Получила такое ничего себе письмо от Бориса, порадовалась за него, заодно поняла, как меня другие люди воспринимают. Ездить еженедельно в Ярославль за 70 км от дома больше не стала. Видимо, слабая покудова у меня мотивация для практики: не тяну на бодхисаттву :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Алевлад

Вы уж меня простите.но"Буддийское духовное училище" это как масло масленое.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Знаете, хватило меня ненадолго: я с ними поссорилась еще зимой. Получила такое ничего себе письмо от Бориса, порадовалась за него, заодно поняла, как меня другие люди воспринимают. Ездить еженедельно в Ярославль за 70 км от дома больше не стала. Видимо, слабая покудова у меня мотивация для практики: не тяну на бодхисаттву


As expected. Не созрели видать условия для процветания Дхармы в Ярославле.

----------

Сауди (08.05.2012), Чиффа (08.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

"Сангье чхо линг" изменили формат. Теперь они уже не училище, а... буддийская воскресная школа :Smilie:  https://vk.com/buddhist_school Занятия в ней, хотя школа воскресная, проводятся по субботам.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.09.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Это надо в тему «Юмор».

----------


## Шенпен

> Занятия в ней, хотя школа воскресная, проводятся по субботам.


Не кошерно ,однако.

----------

Пема Ванчук (02.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не кошерно ,однако.


 Благословенна будь суббота.(с)

----------


## Сенгэ Намгьял

https://vk.com/topic-58467976_34870120

----------


## Вольдемар

> https://vk.com/topic-58467976_34870120


Ха! А что же комменты то закрыты?
из текста:


> В буддизме есть представление о Высшем начале, это факт.


Пруф слабо предоставить на сутту в которой описывается и обосновывается факт представления о Высшем начале?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> https://vk.com/topic-58467976_34870120


Не прошло и шести лет  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

